# P1297 Code...



## lespaul_TT (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi guys,

Posted a little while back about power-loss problems with my TT - turbo didn't kick in alot of the time, higher fuel consumption etc., no code was logged via VAG-COM but the problem seemingly just went away....... until a few days ago!

VAG-COM now reports:

17705 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!)
P1297 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent

From what I've read this error seems to stem from a hose leak or DV tear. I've checked the hoses as best I can and didn't find anything obvious. I'm also buying a Forge 007 very soon so that should eliminate the DV.

Anything else I should be checking?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

i have this code aswell hopefully will get to the bottom of it in the next couple of weeks
i hate it ive had it for months
but havnt had the time to hand my car over and be without it so hopefully will be done asap

apparently its a pig of a code too have as many people have it and cant find the problem with it


----------



## lespaul_TT (Nov 7, 2007)

Does your car suffer any performance symptoms such as loss of power/turbo etc. or has VAG-COM just logged the code?

Just my luck to get such a pig of a code


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

same here mate
i got hesitation that throws you when you put your foot down
doesnt have to be putting your footdown hard

wish there was an easy immediate answer for this fault
id sort it straight away


----------



## lespaul_TT (Nov 7, 2007)

Hopefully it's not a case of the 'Curse of the Black TT's' - yep, my car is black too :lol:

Your lag sounds really bad 

I've been doing some research myself into the problem so if I get anymore info I'll post it or PM you.

Keep the faith dude


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

ive done hours of research
so i think its time for it too see a pro to boost log etc..

you cant tell what it is at idle as it doesnt happen when still
only when going through gears mainly 3rd n 4th

ive had new maf
plugs coils
so cant be them unless they could be faulty from new
but wouldnt Vagcom throw up these codes for it


----------



## lespaul_TT (Nov 7, 2007)

I had another look around on the Net and came across alot of people that fixed their P1297/17705 code on the 1.8T engine by replacing/repairing a cracked hose under the inlet manifold - they really didn't give specifics as to which hose but I'll have a closer look tomorrow at mine.

Here's one example, but I did find a few with similar success stories:

http://www.checksumm.com/chiptuning/aud ... 1aba9&

Does any of this sound like a possible cure to you?


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

ive read about this too
but ive searched underneath
and cant seeanything
might have to take the manifold off to see if theres anything loose or split


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe stating the obvious but have you checked your Diverter Valve (DV)?

Audi OEM ones have a rubber diagphram which is prone to splitting. When changing gear you can hear a bit of a flutter as the valve looses pressure.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

ive got a 007 on it


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

:lol: Like i said i could be stating the obvious. lol


----------



## lespaul_TT (Nov 7, 2007)

citrix20 said:


> Maybe stating the obvious but have you checked your Diverter Valve (DV)?
> 
> Audi OEM ones have a rubber diagphram which is prone to splitting. When changing gear you can hear a bit of a flutter as the valve looses pressure.


I've got the stock DV but have ordered a Forge 007, so I'm not ruling out anything yet! Here's hoping it'll be sorted after the 007 install


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

am thinking it could be this under inlet

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2725794


----------



## lespaul_TT (Nov 7, 2007)

chrishTT said:


> am thinking it could be this under inlet
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2725794


Good find dude - looks a bugger to get at though, doesn't it? Could be promising though...


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

ye it involves removing all the fuel rail , pipes, manifold

maybe there is a way to get at it without removal

someone must know a definate answer to this fault code


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/thread/1115832.aspx


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/17705/P1297/004759


----------



## lespaul_TT (Nov 7, 2007)

chrishTT said:


> http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/thread/1115832.aspx


Christ! I hope we don't have to replace _that _many hoses!


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

have you had any lick finding the fault mate?


----------



## lespaul_TT (Nov 7, 2007)

chrishTT said:


> have you had any lick finding the fault mate?


Hi Mate, it's actually got worse 

I installed a Forge 007 DV last week, all was fine until yesterday and the car CEL'ed with the old P1297 and it also brought along a new friend for me to 'play' with:

17545 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add): System too Rich
P1137 - 35-00 - -

Car is running like sh*ite :?

Any luck yourself?


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

im waiting for my n75 to be delivered
will be servicing my 007 tonight

so see how it is after that


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

just tried the new n75 still the same.
so will be changing every hose in the half term
im so P155ed off

why cant this code be fault/part specific ,

you had any luck lespaul


----------



## lespaul_TT (Nov 7, 2007)

chrishTT said:


> just tried the new n75 still the same.
> so will be changing every hose in the half term
> im so P155ed off
> 
> ...


Nothing yet mate - waiting on the delivery of my new N75 but seeing as you already tried one and it made no differance, I'm not really holding anything out on getting mine fixed 

I'll keep you posted mate


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

ye did nothing hope it works for you


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

Have either of you guys Pm`ed Wak. He is normally a good source of info.


----------



## jfally (Dec 6, 2012)

I have got this code aswell after running 2 scans with vagcom, Ive got a new forge dump valve fitted so thought it might be because of that its throwing up a code.

Anyone else resolved this code ?


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

jfally said:


> I have got this code aswell after running 2 scans with vagcom, Ive got a new forge dump valve fitted so thought it might be because of that its throwing up a code.
> 
> Anyone else resolved this code ?


Do a search on the forum for pressure test. That should help you finding leaks between the MAF and throttlebody


----------



## mikesnna (May 9, 2021)

Hi guys,

Wondering if you manged to solve this issue? Its now starting on my tt, i just bought :/


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

mikesnna said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Wondering if you manged to solve this issue? Its now starting on my tt, i just bought :/


Have a look here, could be a few things http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 297/004759


----------

